# How to I print over old screen printed text?



## Dynamic J (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello, it's been a while since I was on here!

I really need some advice from someone, I'm at a loss.

I've had a request from a customer who has a surplus amount of t-shirts (around 250). He wants to re-use them, but they have some text on the bottom of the t-shirt that makes reference to an event they were at last year.

He's asked whether we could over-print that text with something else. What do you guys think would be the best way to achieve this? I could print and cut some vinyl to go over it, but then I fear it would still show through from the inside of the t-shirt.

Is screen printing the best way to go about this? Has any one had to do something similar in the past?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

J


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Printing on cured ink probably will not work and will result in flaking.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Jamie:

An option that will work great for you is to just make a heat transfer of the new image and apply it that way. This is super common down here in Florida as junk shirt dealer buy up misprinted and defective shirts from t-shirt printers for about $0.25 - $0.50, and then slap a new image on the shirt with a heat press. These are the shirts you see in the gas stations and tourist beach shops for $2 each.

Some shirts work better than others, and sometimes you can see the old image texture or even on the inside of the shirt (depending on if the ink of the original design was mashed into the fibers) 

Good luck,

-M


----------

